# nilfisk e140 or p150



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everyone
I'm in the process of ordering a new pressure washer and was hoping someone could give me some 'real world' opinions on either of these Nilfisk models-Anyone have any first hand experience pls ? Any views on power,reliability,vfm etc welcomed
Many thanks


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

I got an E140 with the "car kit" for christmas, it's brilliant!!!

Except for the hose,..............which is poo. Can easily be replaced by checking out fleabay.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

P150 is great straight out of the box, no need to buy a hose, the rubberised one it comes with is great. Got mine on a screwfix special for £180, but I don't see those deals come up very often. It does have a very beefy motor though, so if your garage electrics are frail, it will trip RCDs etc. The start up current for the induction motor is massive. It's very heavy, so I position in in my garage, by the big garage door, and I have a tap there, so I just unreel it and away I go. Then putting away is quick and easy. BUT, if you intend to move it about into position to wash a car on the street say, then go with the E140, because the P150 weighs about 50 kilos.

I like it, the flow rate and pressure are good, and with the spinning turbo nozzle, it rips through moss on the patio etc.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

p150 for £180 ?? Wow .... Normally a £500 piece of kit (rrp) I thought : £300 is the best offer i can see currently, so you got a really great price.
Sounds really heavy, so maybe the E140 then. Hmmm
Thanks guys


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

E140 is a brill pressure washer, but you must buy the industrial rubber hose to get the best out of it, warning the built in reel mechanism is crap. Better to go with the E130 without the reel.

The P150 tripped all the fuses in the garage fusebox, and is soo heavy to move full stop - returned it back pronto.

*The E130 is the best all rounder and bang per buck!*


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Waste of time getting one now though if you are in hosepipe ban area!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

get your self an e130

check this out

http://www.sparesgiant.com/p-84156-nilfisk-alto-e1302-pressure-washer-spares.aspx

and a rubber extension hose

mate of mine does the hoses etc


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> get your self an e130
> 
> check this out
> 
> ...


Did You mean that the hose can be fabricated example at the place that is the fabrication of the high pressure idraulic hoses 

The price is almost like cleanstore with free dellivery :wave:+good price

I am on a Nilfisk too,forget the Karcher :lol:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nilfisk E-140 is the nuts. More than enough for what you need I'm sure. Mines spot on. But I wouldn't rush to much as the hose pipe ban will slow you down a touch.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Appreciate your thoughts and opinions guys.
I'm moving away from my current set-up as it's too 'full on' for the odd occasion I get to use it (Honda 3600psi / 15Lpm). Whatever I buy next will obviously be a lot less powerful, but I'd like it to be as good / as relaible as possible
I'm currently using a water butt as a supply, so yes, no massive rush to go hose-pipe fed just yet


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

oh, and tried Cleanstore literally all day yesterday AND today ; No answer whatsoever and no returned calls to my messages ....


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Probably i will go for cleanstore too.Good prices & free shipping!!! :buffer:

I am between 130 without the reel (as sugested by Tips - thanks man) http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=3450

But i am tempted by this recent offer too :wall: http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7508

The 120 is the newer one with induction motor which must be more tough and quieter and the price is great with all this stuff supplied . Ofcourse there is a reel and the other one without the reel is with standart motor

Thi question is that the old motor provides more liters(500) 

The price is important but if i can i will go for a 130 may be :wall:

Sorry for using your post man,cheers :wave:

I think to go for thisone http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE-...werTools_SM&hash=item27c321f000#ht_1253wt_944

and a better hose from qwasher both,but in the begining will go for the standart accesories


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I've had both and I love my P150. I don't really find it too heavy at all, I can wheel it about no problem. The hose reel is spot on too, so much better than the E140 
That said, both the E130 & E140 will be very capable machines for most things.


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

macmaw said:


> That said, both the E130 & E140 will be very capable machines for most things.


How is the difference between 120 (new motor 1700W 440 l/h) and the 130 :wall:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Niki said:


> Probably i will go for cleanstore too.Good prices & free shipping!!! :buffer:


Niki - stick to the E130, if you buy a pressure washer with a reel mechanism, the removal and fitting of new hose is more complicated, also you could invalidate your warranty by taking the reel apart, and the rubber hose to fit a reel washer costs more than the rubber hose to fit non reel washer.

The flow rate is what matters, and the E130 has better flow rate and is better built than the C120. The E range is superior to the C range of Nilfisk washers. Good luck with your choice, but whatever you do, don't get a reel washer if you want to change the hose easily and safely.

And believe me, the plastic hoses supplied with Nilfisk are rubbish, replace it straight away with a rubber hose, and sell the original plastic hose on eBay.

Hope that helps, my friend.


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

I will probably force myself and my payslip too  i can see even on the small pics on the cleanstore that the E130 is better quality 


And my previus one was Karcher 2.140 so it will be a impressive upgrade  320 to 500 liters per hour 

Mu Honda Big One will love it :detailer:

Yest that helps my friend!Thank You-not my payslip but it helps my CB and Audi :driver:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes Niki - you will be a fan of Nilfisk, just make sure you replace the plastic hose, with an industrial rubber hose from eBay etc. This is an essential upgrade.

Stay away from any reel washer (except the P150), as the reel winds up the plastic hose and makes it more springy and curly and worse to use at a later date.

Enjoy your purchase in good health :thumb:


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

I will try to go here in Sofia,Bulgaria in a place that produce varius high pressure hoses for tractors etc an will make a new hose,rubber one if i can.
A little expensive for me is a qwasher upgrade of the hose  but will go for the Vario lance from qwasher-the metal one .So the perfect combination will sort out together with the foam lance from AB :detailer:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive got the E140 but id go for the 150 for the hose and better spec.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Think I'm going to go for a P150 but,for the third day,have been unable to speak to anyone @cleanstore ....


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

I have an issue 

At Your point m8s - Nilfisk produce for Stihl nad Stihl only low the pressure nad give them their name and ask more money ,or Stihl produce for Nilfisk? 

I think its the firstone


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like a C120 in disguise, I still prefer the 'E' range of power washers to the 'C'

Solution, E130 with industrial rubber hose replacement - simples.


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Me toooo 


but i am tempted 

C120 3-6 big accesory kit for 52,99 free shipping


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone know whats happening @ Cleanstore ?? Been unable to reach them for about a week ... I want to order a P150,but reluctant to handover any money if they dont answer the phone/return messages


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

sye73 said:


> Anyone know whats happening @ Cleanstore ?? Been unable to reach them for about a week ... I want to order a P150,but reluctant to handover any money if they dont answer the phone/return messages


Check out others online, argos do deals now and again so does screwfix.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Niki said:


> How is the difference between 120 (new motor 1700W 440 l/h) and the 130 :wall:


?????


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

sye73 said:


> Anyone know whats happening @ Cleanstore ?? Been unable to reach them for about a week ... I want to order a P150,but reluctant to handover any money if they dont answer the phone/return messages


I speak today with them.They respond after 3 attempt on the phone.And thaey sayd me-We just read Your email :lol:

They dont shipp to Bulgaria and the warranty is not international 

I will use 3-rd party courier when I have the payslip 

one 130 and one 140 on their way :buffer:


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a P150 it is the best i have ever used.
As for moving it its easy on it,s Wheels.
And it weights 24kg not 50kg and is no proplem with the electrics at any place i have used it.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Check out others online, argos do deals now and again so does screwfix.


Thanks - Will do.
For what its worth, they did eventually answer the phone yesterday ; Aside from loosing the confidence by then to hand any money over however,they were also out of stock on the p150 !! :wall:


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Podgas - Any issues re blowing fuses etc in your experience ?


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

sye73 said:


> Podgas - Any issues re blowing fuses etc in your experience ?


Hi Sye,

It is 2900W - 2,9 Kw - its much,but no something ecsagerate.

If You have problemt with fuses,and You are on the automatic type(i dont know what type You mates using in UK) so You can change one fuse with bigger one and use it only for the pressure washer man!!

You can do it by Your self  its not difficult:devil:


----------



## tommydog (Oct 25, 2017)

C series Nilfisk has the motor like in a drill or vacuum (20 hours life).. E series have a proper induction motor with an aluminium pump. You will get more water flow than a C series so thats the rinsing away mud ability..... P series has a brass pump that will last for 15 years if looked after (oil change) and brass is stronger than ally so you get 150 bar and thats more than most !


----------

